# False positive on anti-d antibodies test?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm rhesus negative and had to have an extra shot of anti-d at about 24 weeks due to some bleeding.  I went for my 28 week shot (routine) which they gave me but said the blood test had shown up antibodies.  I assume this is due to the jab I had a few weeks before?  They want me to get retested in a few weeks, which seems daft as surely my 28 week jab will still be in the system then?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sarah yes it is more than likely due to the anti d injection 

It is normal practice to monitor the levels every 4 wks when this is picked up. Ideally if it falls right before your next anti d injection but if not you should still have it checked. The person taking the sample should document the anti d injection on the form and this should have been noted on the last sample also.

To have antibodies when youve had a anti d injection is normal. It would be more concerning if you had not had the injection.

Kaz xxx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Kaz...I've had two bonus lots of anti-d due to bleeding, as well as my routine one, so I figure I'm pretty well protected!!


----------

